# Ice tent ?



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey people 
I was looking around for a used (but in good condition) Ice Shelter
Ice Shelter preferable Clam style 3 person.
If anyone's trying to sell one let me know!!


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I have one that I was getting ready to put on KSL. The plastic windows are cracked, but the rest is good. $100.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

This sled combo is still available.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I had one of those green eskimo sled combos... its a great deal. The windows are only velcro'd on so they are easy to replace.


-DallanC


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Sold on KSL.


----------

